# Allen West eats the media alive!



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Why couldn't this guy be our first black POTUS, he's awesome.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...h?v=dXi4l4q6Aho&feature=player_embedded&gl=US


----------

